
Story of Mixmax- The Startup Looking to Reinvent Email - ankitkumar98
https://breakoutstartups.substack.com/p/breakout-startups25-mixmax
======
bradknowles
From the linked article:

> Mixmax, the powerful analytics, automation, and enhancement platform for
> your outbound communications.

So, they’re not really looking to reinvent e-mail. They’re looking to reinvent
marketing e-mail. Spam, basically.

